
Top tech CEOs reportedly join Republicans for secret meeting on private island - slantyyz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/8/11177154/apple-google-tesla-ceos-join-republicans-secret-meeting
======
sbierwagen
Blogspam. Source is [http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/aei-world-forum-
donald-t...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/aei-world-forum-donald-
trump_us_56ddbd38e4b0ffe6f8ea125d?tn50o1or)

------
maindrive
I just think that the more you give importance and oppose him the more he
might win. People knows that corporate guys are only behind profit, so they
will vote him as a result.I don’t like the guy 1% but, the topics he brought
up are some real issues in the country. He is totally fake but people are
buying into those problems as they are real. Its real testing times ahead.

